# Kupferschiene bearbeiten



## Katerkarlo (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe 25 Stk. Kupferschienen zu bearbeiten. (siehe Bild)
Kupfer 20x10mm Länge 370mm 
In diese Schiene müssen in sehr exakten Abständen 14 Löcher a, 6,5mm gebohrt oder gestanzt werden.
Die Schiene muss danach aber noch 100% gerade sein (Vom  Stanzen biegt sich die Schiene gewöhnlich).
Das letzte mal habe ich die Schienen gebohrt, das ist mühselig.
Hat da jemand eine Profi-Möglichkeit das zu machen. Natürlich bezahlt!
Wenn ja, bitte ich um ein Angebot. Die Schienen kann ich schneiden und zusenden, oder auch gleich vom Bearbeiter beziehen.
Gruss Karlo


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2011)

was mir einfällt: Stanz die Löcher und richte danach die Schienen wider aus 

wofür benötigst du die Schienen?

so kleine Schienen nehmen eigentlich beim Verschrauben mit den größeren Geräten wenn sie halbwegs ausgerichtet sind wider die erforderliche Form an (vernünftig ausrichten um die max Kräfte der verschraubten Anschlusspunkte nicht zu überschreiten)

PS Änderung:
sind da Gewinde in die Schienen geschnitten?
dann nach dem Stanzen ausrichten und dann die Gewinde schneiden (gibt da gute Aufsätze für Ständerbohrmaschinen)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Mann Kupfer auch Läsern kann, aber ich denke es sollte
möglich sein. Heute sitzen doch die Lohn-Läserer an jeder Ecke, schau doch mal
ins Branchebuch und hol dir ein Angebot ein.


----------



## Air-Wastl (9 Mai 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> was mir einfällt: Stanz die Löcher und richte danach die Schienen wider aus



Danach sind die Löcher nicht mehr an der selben stelle. bzw die abstände ändern sich oder der Winkel durchs Material.

Bei uns wirds Gestanzt aber glaub nicht das es soooo 100% genau sein
muss wie es bei dir gefordert ist. 

Bei Laser wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich kenn sowas nur für Edelstahl. Und das hält mehr Temperatur aus. Nicht das es sich auch verzieht oder so.

MFG


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2011)

Also so wie das Foto Ausschaut sit das eine N oder PE Schiene (ev auch eine für L)
Da sollte es auf 1 oder 2 Zehntel eigentlich nicht drauf ankommen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Mai 2011)

Ich könnte noch:

Aqua-Jet oder Wasserstrahlschneiden in den Raum werfen.
Topp sache, keine wärmeeinwirkung, keine verformung und Präzise. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Katerkarlo (10 Mai 2011)

*PE N Schiene*

Nein es ist ein Phasenschiene in der Photovoltaikbranche die auf eine Platine geschraubt wird, deshalb darf sie auf keinem Fall verbogen sein. Die Auflage ist minimal, deshalb muss sie auch genau sein. Bei der bohrung ist 6,5mm erlaubt, 7mm Bohrung schon ein Problem.
Ich sehr schon, ich muss wieder zum altbewährten Bohrer greifen.
Trotzdem Danke!!!
Karlo


----------



## det (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo Karlo,

eine vernünftige Ständerbohrmaschine mit Schraubstock brauchst Du schon.
Der Bohrer sollte für Kupfer ausgelegt sein (ist ein weiches und langspanendes Material und entwickelt viel Hitze beim Bohren). Richtig scharf sollte der Bohrer natürlich auch sein. Mit Bohrwasser kühlen und dann geht's. Alternativ such Dir jemanden mit einer CNC Fräse in Deiner Nähe. Das ist recht kostengünstig und passt in der Regel auf nen 1/100tel. Kupfer lasern war wegen Reflexionen nicht so gern gesehen, glaub ich.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Jumper (12 Mai 2011)

Wie bereits gesagt Lasern!!!!
Kuper lasern geht!!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.lasercut24.de/kupfer.htm

Gruß Jumper


----------



## reliability (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo Karlo,

falls du die Kupferschienen fertig bearbeitet beziehen möchtest...



Katerkarlo schrieb:


> oder auch gleich vom Bearbeiter beziehen.



... kannst Du ja mal bei http://www.wlw.de nach einem Bearbeiter deines Vertrauens suchen. Einfach mal Kupferschiene eingeben, da sollte doch ein vernünftiger dabei sein. Findest Du aber schnell per Telefonat beim potentiellen Lieferanten heraus.

Gruß


----------



## blimaa (13 Mai 2011)

Also wir machen solche ab und zu auf der CNC- Fräse für Kunden. Und das geht ohne Probleme. Hatten in diesem Jahr ca 40 Stk. bereits gemacht und der Kunde war immer zufrieden.
Wir könnten natürlich solche Dinger auch für dich fertigen 
Ich denke genäuer als mit der Stand- oder Handbohrmaschine geht das sicher.


----------



## Thomasf. (24 Juni 2022)

Jumper schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt Lasern!!!!
> Kuper lasern geht!!
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> ...


Hallo Jumper, Lasercut24 findest Du jetzt im Internet unter www.laserschneiden.com. Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir bei der Suche nach Laserschneiden von Kuper helfen konnte. Viele Grüße.


----------

